# Wanted - Orlando Nov. 8-12



## louuuu (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi,

Looking for 2br - 4 people for Nov. 8-12 in Orlando area.

Thanks


----------



## vlubbers (Oct 19, 2017)

louuuu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for 2br - 4 people for Nov. 8-12 in Orlando area.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## tscofl (Oct 20, 2017)

[DELETED:  exceeds the $100 per night limit on this forum.  Please review forum rules.]


----------



## Ryan Burnette (Oct 23, 2017)

Good afternoon,

I have several available units in the Orlando area with 2 Bedrooms if you're still interested.  

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## louuuu (Oct 24, 2017)

Ryan Burnette said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I have several available units in the Orlando area with 2 Bedrooms if you're still interested.
> 
> ...


I am- where are the units and what is the price?

Thanks


----------



## Ryan Burnette (Oct 24, 2017)

Lou,

Good morning,

I have a few resorts available, do you have an email that I can send all the details for? I have multiple 1 Bedrooms, 2 bedrooms, and 3 bedrooms.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Ryan Burnette (Oct 24, 2017)

louuuu said:


> I am- where are the units and what is the price?
> 
> Thanks



Good morning,

Sorry I don't think I specifically replied to your question in the last response.  I have about 4 different resorts with 1, 2, and 3 bedrooms available.  Can you email me so that I can send you all of the details?

Email: ryanb@legacyadventuresinc.com

Thanks,
Ryan Burnette


----------



## louuuu (Nov 5, 2017)

louuuu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for 2br - 4 people for Nov. 8-12 in Orlando area.
> 
> Thanks


Still looking


----------



## Renzo (Nov 5, 2017)

Parkway international 2 bedrooms


----------



## louuuu (Nov 7, 2017)

Renzo said:


> Parkway international 2 bedrooms


Hi,

Is this still available?  What is the price?

Thanks


----------



## Renzo (Nov 7, 2017)

Not any more, sorry


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 7, 2017)

I have Thursday- Sunday 11/9-12 at the Barefoot Suites near Old Towne.  
A one bedroom full kitchen sleeps 4 would be $155 for the 3 nights
A two bedroom full kitchen sleeps 6 would be $300 for the 3 nights.


----------

